# Elite K-9 Suits



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Anyone have experience with this suit? I think it's the kind I've seen Chris Fraize's decoy wearing in his videos with Rumble. Doesn't look bad at all, just curious to know how it compares to others out there...



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our bite suit is designed to be flexible and protect. This suit protects as well as those oversized, cumbersome suits on the market, but is not restrictive on the decoy. From the first day of training you will notice how comfortable and flexible the suit is. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BST EK901[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] (Sizes: Med, Lg, XL, 2XL)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Available in Red, Blue and Green)[/FONT]

[/FONT]




















 






 







[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The jacket has four quick release fasteners that are covered [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]by a velcro flap closure.[/FONT]










--







--







​


--







--







 -​ 




Thanks!



Andy.


-​


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Andy have you used it before? Zipper legs? Cost?


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Price is $999.95 plus shipping. But, I haven't used one yet...that's why I'm asking y'all!  Always liked the look of this suit, but not sure what the quality is like.



Andy.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks too bulky and stiff for my taste.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Is this suit designed for hard dogs or young ones? And can it be purchased in different weights, thicker across the back where the bites take place?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with Mike.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

This looks like the same suit. The sleeves seem huge, but not terribly bulky in the leg. Overall, seems a lot less restrictive here then in the photos. Any thoughts?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0zqMEJpGmE



Andy


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Eh bite the bullet and buy a Demanet


----------

